
How Early Stage VCS Decide Where to Invest - mindgam3
https://www.wired.com/story/how-early-stage-vcs-decide-where-invest/
======
mindgam3
Relevant to recent discussion on other threads about the difference between
founders believing their own bullshit vs the Steve Jobs reality distortion
field:

"VCs are trying to determine whether this founder will be able to create a
compelling story around the company mission in order to attract great
engineers, executives, sales and marketing people, etc... Will the leader walk
through walls when the going gets tough—which it inevitably will in nearly all
startups—and simply refuse to even consider quitting?

When Marc and Ben first started Andreessen Horowitz, they described this
leadership capability as “egomaniacal.” Their theory—notwithstanding the
choice of words—was that to make the decision to be a founder (a job fraught
with likely failure), an individual needed to be so confident in their
abilities to succeed that they would border on being self-absorbed and
egotistical.

You have to be partly delusional to start a company, given the low odds of
success and the need to keep pushing forward in the face of a constant stream
of doubters."

